# Marking Gauge: woodpecker (one time tool) or.....



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

So woodpeckers one time tool is there marking gauge and panel gauge. The panel gauge is nice, don't know anywhere else to purchase anything similar. Was thinking about buying it, but don't know how often I would use it.

I am, in need of a marking gauge though. Would you recommended woodpeckers @ top dollar? Or go with veritas? I know there's another marking gauge that's top quality for approximately $100 but can't remember the manufacturer.

Or do you guys think the cheap $20 marking gauges are just as efficient?


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

I've got a titemark on my birthday list. That may be the other one you're thinking of.


----------



## GravelRoad (May 24, 2017)

I have two veritas marking gauges - the single and the double (mortise). They are top quality and seem like a mid-point price which most can live with. Lie Nielson has a nice panel gauge for $85.


----------



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

> I have two veritas marking gauges - the single and the double (mortise). They are top quality and seem like a mid-point price which most can live with. Lie Nielson has a nice panel gauge for $85.
> 
> - GravelRoad


I never knew about the Lie Nielson panel gauge. Thanks for the info


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Look into Hamilton marking gauges. Cheaper, and very well made.

Edit: checked the price, and the panel gauges are actually about the same cost as the woodpeckers.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I know there's another marking gauge that's top quality for approximately $100 but can't remember the manufacturer.


I reviewed the JessEm marking gauge that sells for that. It's perfect for my needs. I also picked up a 3-in-1 Brass Marking Gauge from Lee Valley for when I want something smaller. The tip that holds a segment from a 9mm snap-off utility blade is awesome. It cuts a perfect line, and when it's dull, toss in a new segment. There are many per blade in packs you can buy anywhere. It comes with a wheel and a pin, but I doubt I'll need them.

Back to the JessEm, I have a review here, and there is more information, including a video, on their web site. I'm extremely happy with it.

Woodpeckers makes beautiful tools, but they are almost always priced out of my range. I've gotten a few on sale that are quality tools though.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I prefer Glen Drake's Tite-mark. I've tried the Hamilton and find it more awkward to hold.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Jessems' marking gauge is worthy of consideration as well.










http://www.jessem.com/wood-sabre-marking-gauge.html


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I prefer Glen Drake s Tite-mark. I ve tried the Hamilton and find it more awkward to hold.
> 
> - CL810


Damn.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

That Woodpecker gauge is nice, but damn it's expensive.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I recently got this. http://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_Gauge_p/ig32.htm

It replaced a combination square. It won't do big panels. Did you see that Woodpecker won't ship that 1 time tool until November. I purchased a Delve square from them last Feb, will get it some time next month.

http://www.woodpeck.com/delvesquare.html


----------



## pranabindu (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey y'all. Finally signed up here, after lurking for about a year. Very helpful forum.

It looks like the cutting wheel on the Woodpeckers gauge does not rotate. It is my understanding that the wheel on the Veritas gauge does rotate as it is "rolled" over the face being marked. That Jessem gauge has me drooling, but I'd like to know whether the wheel on it rotates as it marks. Do any of you know whether it rotates?

Having never used a marking gauge, my intuition tells me that the rotating wheel would be easier to use. Any thoughts on this issue?

Thanks for any help you might throw my way.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The wheel on the Veritas gauge does not rotate in use.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hey y all. Finally signed up here, after lurking for about a year. Very helpful forum.
> 
> It looks like the cutting wheel on the Woodpeckers gauge does not rotate. It is my understanding that the wheel on the Veritas gauge does rotate as it is "rolled" over the face being marked. That Jessem gauge has me drooling, but I d like to know whether the wheel on it rotates as it marks. Do any of you know whether it rotates?
> 
> ...


The JessEm wheel does not rotate. Regarding ease of use, the wheel is supposed to cut a line. If it rotated, it would be pressing into the wood, which I believe would be less effective.

You won't be disappointed with the JessEm. There are other excellent gauges, but the ability of the JessEm to set a precise measurement, as well as the ability to use it traditionally and set it to the depth of, say, a tenon face, makes it extremely versatile.


----------



## pranabindu (Jun 1, 2017)

I must be thinking of a different gauge with rotating wheel. I'll go for the JessEm - it will be my first tool from them. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

They call them wheel gauges but I haven't met one yet that rotates. I don't believe any of them do.


----------



## pranabindu (Jun 1, 2017)

This must be the one I was thinking of: http://www.rockler.com/rockler-wheel-marking-gauge


----------



## WelshDog (Jul 17, 2015)

These gauges are pretty nice: 
http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/outils_cullen_tools.htm


----------

